# Avatars in FAQ



## Turin (Mar 8, 2004)

Every time I log on I see a post by a new member like "How do I put a picture under my name?". Shouldn't there be something in FAQ that specifies that you're not allowed to get an avatar until 100 posts? Or maybe something on the registration page about it. This would cut down on threads by new members that would just be deleted in a few days anyway.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 8, 2004)

That would be a good idea. We should simply put a "You can upload an avatar after reaching 100 posts" into the FAQ.

And another thing that should be put in the FAQ is the limit on the length of signatures. We've had announcements telling everyone that signatures should be no longer than 5 lines of normal sized text, or 7 lines of small sized text. To little avail, alas!


----------



## Turin (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow, I thought by now this thread would have atleast more than one reply .


----------



## Gurthang (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes, indeed, a new line wouldn't hurt anyone


----------



## Beorn (Mar 10, 2004)

I added something small. Please post any thing else that you feel should be in 'Common questions,' or any suggestions.

- Mike


----------



## Turin (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, I can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 11, 2004)

How about including a few words about signatures, and why a member's post count doesn't increase when posting in Flotsam and Jetsam and New Members?


----------



## Scatha (Mar 11, 2004)

In specific in regards to the length of the signatures. Though I think that 5 lines is still too long.

Explaining the postcount system would not hurt either, but I thought that applied for all the OOC forums?


----------



## Turin (Mar 11, 2004)

There could also be something about spamming and one word posts.


----------

